# Blackrock Dory Works?



## bmiller59 (Jun 9, 2018)

Are they still around? 
No luck googling them.
I have an older pump that could use a new leather cup.
Thanks.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*You probably tried this?*

pumps


----------



## bmiller59 (Jun 9, 2018)

I had not tried that. They gave me a number to call.
Thanks!


----------



## PincheTim (Jun 10, 2018)

Blackrock Dory Werks is now Class V pumps, run by Rod Anderson. Give him a call, he'll take care of you, I'm sure
https://classfivepumps.com


----------

